# What's on your wishlist?



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
Just curious as to know what your "Reptile" wishlist is?
I have noticed a few people talk about their wishlist, I cannot find any threads though.

My Wishlist is:
1 Male NT BHP.
Ocellate BHP's
Chondro's
Most Pythons actually 

RBB
Mainland Tiger Snake
De Vis's Banded Snake
Greater Black Whipsnake
Collett's Snake
Mulga Snake


Frilled Neck's
Ackies
Perenties
Lacies

Yep it is long


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 12, 2012)

World peace...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 12, 2012)

*twitch* 
Nephrurus vertebralis
*twitch*


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 12, 2012)

a bullet so I can end my misery


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jun 12, 2012)

a nephrurus laevissimus and a breeding pair of milli


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 12, 2012)

Pythons in Tasmania.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 12, 2012)

Sounds interesting, apart from the bullet :/
Anyway, what is everyones wishlist "Reptiles" lol


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 12, 2012)

i wish that i never run out of wishes!!!!!!


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 12, 2012)

My wish list is too not have any new animals!


I already wish I didn't have so many things (in general, not just rep), and I get too anxious about selling!


I'm just so over poop duty lol


----------



## nonamesleft (Jun 12, 2012)

I wish i had a morph or variation that no one else had.


----------



## Flexxx (Jun 12, 2012)

Heaps haha olives womas bhps and many many more


----------



## Nes88c (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorong green tree python x2
Bredli x2
Bearded dragons x4


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 12, 2012)

my wishlist is in my signature. there are many more on my wishlist but ive set myself a limit lol
if it were legal i would so have a red tailed boa on my wishlist but unfortunatly laws are laws.


----------



## Manda1032 (Jun 12, 2012)

My wish list is a BHP, an Olive, shinglebacks and an albino spotted.

My DREAM list is an emperor scorp, a green bottle blue tarantula, a Chameleon and cornsnakes.

Note I said DREAM!

oh and the marble childreni! thats a dream for sure


----------



## samiam (Jun 12, 2012)

Albino Darwin's, GTP's and some ackies...
as well as what I've already got! 

Plus... Would be cool to have a Gila monster and chameleons but that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Jun 12, 2012)

*Monitors*

Ridge-Tailed Monitor (more)
Perentie
Gillens Monitor
Kimberley Rock Monitor
Mitchell's Water Monitor
Yellow-Spotted Monitor
Spotted Tree Monitor (V. scalaris - pellewensis & kuranda)
Spencer's Monitor
Storr's Monitor (V. storri ocreatus)
Black Headed Monitor (V. tristis tristis & V. tristis occelatus)


*Geckos*

Northern Spotted Velvet Gecko (O. coggeri)
Ring-Tailed Gecko (Coastal)
Eastern Hooded Scalyfoot

*Dragons & Snakes
*
Southern Angle-Headed Dragon (More)
Boyd's Forest Dragon
Common Tree Snake (Golden and Green phase)


Yeah... I'm gonna need to move to Queensland... One day, hopefully.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 12, 2012)

Everything.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Jun 12, 2012)

Well good luck with that mate.


----------



## Rob (Jun 12, 2012)

Mine is an RSP.

Son's is a GTP.

An albino Darwin would be nice, too.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 12, 2012)

Awesome, I think almost everyone wants a GTP, they are stunning Pythons


----------



## No-two (Jun 12, 2012)

I want a rough scaled python x gtp.


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 12, 2012)

No-two said:


> I want a rough scaled python x gtp.



that would be interesting


----------



## butters (Jun 12, 2012)

Short tailed monitors
beaked geckos
spinifex geckos
wyberba leaftails

Plain old garden skinks on license!
Ctenotus pulchellus.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jun 12, 2012)

gtp and some albinos would be nice


----------



## IsaHerpLvrs (Jun 12, 2012)

Pretty much anything with scales,thats probably the best way to describe my wishlist lol


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jun 12, 2012)

Any type or morph/coloured carpet python that I do not already have

Maybe some dragons and monitors for my partner also.


----------



## xmickx (Jun 12, 2012)

the MISSES wish list NO MORE

MY wish list is a albino coastal and a albino Darwin


----------



## Kitarsha (Jun 12, 2012)

My wish list...

Grey/black/white Murray Darling
Albino Olive
Pin striped black and white BHP male
Frillnecked Lizards
Albino or Snow Coastal


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Jun 12, 2012)

Our wish list is for a good breeding season so we can more of the snakes we love and also be able share with others


----------



## lil_timmy (Jun 12, 2012)

Monitor:
V.Flavirus or V.Gouldi if that's how they're spelt

Snakes:
Jungle Python
GTP
Albino Darwin

Dragons:
Central Netted
Angle headed


----------



## Killer_rabbit (Jun 12, 2012)

a spencers monitor, hypo bredli, broad headed snake, mulgaras and a patternless scrub python


----------



## jenno (Jun 12, 2012)

just a mate for my bredli, i know its not much of a dream but times are tuff just would like to have a mate for it. great thread cheers
jenno the Bredli lover


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jun 12, 2012)

xmickx said:


> the MISSES wish list NO MORE
> 
> MY wish list is a albino coastal and a albino Darwin


they are the same thing though, essentially an Albino Coastal cross would need to inherit an Albino gene from either a Het or an Albino parent for it to be an albino coastal so it is also a Darwin Coastal cross in retrospect


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 12, 2012)

Albino Olive and Albino Darwin


----------



## Chris101 (Jun 12, 2012)

A red bellied black snake, which i should receive in the next couple of days  Should keep me content for a while.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 12, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> Sounds interesting, apart from the bullet :/
> Anyway, what is everyones wishlist "Reptiles" lol




Ohhh reptiles... gotcha

Strophurus elderi (wish I could afford and find a pair)


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jun 12, 2012)

my second wish is that we can buy leopard geckos


----------



## zeke (Jun 12, 2012)

An albino olive python and a albino bhp


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 12, 2012)

Neph wheeleri 
*sighs*


----------



## Skeptic (Jun 12, 2012)

A pair of all Australian pythons and all the morphs they come in. Also an endless supply of free power and free rats


----------



## crazzzylizard (Jun 12, 2012)

Um i want a large enclosure from stein enclosures and a pair of reduce patern jungles or high yellow jungles and I mean super yello like if you look at it repeatedly it may blind you


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 12, 2012)

another one to add to my wishlist...a pure coastal jaguar or a jungle jag


----------



## zaphyrr (Jun 12, 2012)

At the top is an RSP


I would also really love an axanthic coastal.... But due to space its not likely


----------



## pretzels (Jun 12, 2012)

ahh the wish list  
a tanami woma, albino darwin, BHP, a few beardies and a bluey.
lucky me i will be getting atleast 1 beardie soon and a baby bluey at the end of the year when my mates starts breeding   
just gotta talk the mother ship into more snakes. she seems to think 2 is enough. pfft yeah right!


----------



## Matty_k (Jun 12, 2012)

GTP and Albino Darwin


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Jun 12, 2012)

Mmmmmmm granny boooooooobsss 

Oh, and a pair of albino .........










pole dancers


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 12, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Mmmmmmm granny boooooooobsss
> 
> Oh, and a pair of albino .........
> 
> ...



couldnt help urself aye... haha


----------



## brown.snake (Jun 13, 2012)

*bushmaster *

*1 *Titanoboa 2 king cobra 3 Reticulated Python 4 Megalania 5 western diamondback rattle snake 6 oh and a bushmaster 8)this is what i want.


----------



## metalboy (Jun 13, 2012)

Heres mine
1.albino burmese python
2.leucistic retic
3.western diamond back rattlesnake
3.banded rock rattlesnake
4.leucistic monocled cobra
5.gaboon viper
6.red bellied black snake
7.albino death adder

And not a reptile but id like an albino pac man frog!!!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 13, 2012)

If we are talking about exotics then mine would have to be:
King Cobra's and more King Cobra's, I love their facial expressions and they are just beautiful 
I also love the Red Tailed Boa, Egyptian Cobra, Mumba's, Burmese Pythons, Rattlesnakes etc 

Oh and I would love to have 1 more Australian Lizard...
My favourite Lizard apart from the Frilly is the Thorny Devil <3
I would also like an endless supply of their ants xD


----------



## Jaws07 (Jun 29, 2012)

Here's Mine-

Australian-

-Eastern or Gippsland Water Dragon
-Pair of Nephrurus Amyae
-More Angle Heads
-More Beardies
-Maclaey's River Turtle
-Pair of Underwoodisaurus Milli
-Jungle Jag Carpet

Exotics-

-Chameleon
-Savannah Monitor
-Leopard Gecko
-Red Eyed Crocodiles Skink


----------



## Aetain (Jun 30, 2012)

This guy. He's beautiful


----------



## LuckyPhil78 (Jul 5, 2012)

Dugite or a Western Brown
Crested Dragons
Red Barred Dragons
Southern Angel Headed Dragons
Central Netted Dragons


----------



## shrinkie (Jul 5, 2012)

jaguar python and an easter water drragon


----------



## butters (Dec 3, 2012)

butters said:


> Short tailed monitors
> beaked geckos
> spinifex geckos
> wyberba leaftails
> ...



Well I may have 4 of those sorted. 
just need to work now on the short tail monitors and work out a new wish list.


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 3, 2012)

I get a woma next year and some levis levis so that's good.

On my wishlist hmm. well I could put so many species on but I will limit myself.

Snakes
BHP
RSP
GTP
a carpet python of some sort.
Copperhead
RBB

Lizards
Ackies
EWD
Beardie

And non-herp
Golden Orbs
Social Huntsman
*PET* rat

yeah


----------



## Womagaunt (Dec 3, 2012)

spencers monitors 
leaf tailed geckos
bh pythons
gtp's 
albino darwin
Frilled Neck's
knob tailed geckos!
pretty much the main ones could list alot more aha


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 3, 2012)

Three wishes and all that I rubbed my gene
1. female Gtp, it's nearly here!
2. great looking enclosures.
3. And my next wish is that everyone that looks after them get there reptile wish list filled. 
Sorry guys I was ripped off nothing came through.
Maybe we will have better luck with Santa.


----------



## AUSGEX (Dec 3, 2012)

Hmmmm, my wish lists
my p.platurus to have a good season
a male S.swaini for my girls 
a pair of S.wyberba
a pair of S.Salebrosus
a pair of S.cornutus
mmmm my attraction for leaftails, I'm an addict


----------



## Pilbarensis (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, it looks like this thread is back. May as well post my revised wishlist, seems to change every time I get more reptiles...
_
Carphodactylus laevis
Crenadactylus ocellatus_
_Diplodactylus conspicillatus
Diplodactylus galaxias
Diplodactylus galeatus
Diplodactylus klugei
Diplodactylus mitchelli
Diplodactylus polyophthalmus
Diplodactylus pulcher
Diplodactylus savagei
Lucasium immaculatum
Lucasium occultum
Lucasium steindachneri
Oedura filicipoda
Oedura gemmata
Oedura gracilis
Oedura jowalbinna
Oedura marmorata (Oenpelli Form)
Pseudothecadactylus Sp.
Strophurus elderi
Strophurus mcmillani
Strophurus michaelseni
Strophurus taeniatus

Varanus brevicauda
Varanus eremius
Varanus giganteus
Varanus mitchelli
Varanus panoptes
Varanus scalaris (Various Locales)
Varanus scalaris 'kuranda'
Varanus scalaris 'pellewensis'
Varanus semiremex
Varanus tristis tristis (Various Locales)
Varanus tristis orientalis (Various Locales)_

Well... it's called a wishlist for a reason.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Dec 3, 2012)

Not much left on my wishlist

- striped female jungle, any type
- Wenlocks, a pair preferably striped
- striped Diamonds, Albinos or Bredli
- striped Axanthic coastals

striped morelia anything really


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Dec 4, 2012)

Tegu
Emerald Tree Mon
Black headed Mon
Frilly
Perentie
Lacey ( getting my very own soon enough  )
More spencer's
Yellow spotteds.
Chameleons.

Lucky enough I get to work with over half those animals at the park ^


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 4, 2012)

Monitors_R_Us said:


> Tegu
> Emerald Tree Mon
> Black headed Mon
> Frilly
> ...



Jealous,
I would also like a Green Iguana, something about them is just awesome <3


----------



## saintanger (Dec 4, 2012)

pair of amyae
pair of levis levis
pair levis pilbarnsis
pair od leaf tailed geckos
pair of jack dragons
a female jungle for my male
a female woma for my male
a male water python for my female
a male bluey for my female
pair of olives
pair of scub pythons
and a pair of green tree pythons

oh and some more enclosures to put them all in


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Dec 4, 2012)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Jealous,
> I would also like a Green Iguana, something about them is just awesome <3


You get over them fast and they're humid as hell enclosure haha.


----------



## Shaggz (Dec 4, 2012)

My list has to be a nice striped hypo bredli male to go with my semi striped female, a nice red male bredli for my female that is showing some beautiful colours, any stunning looking male MD to go with the female i have and a pair of het albino olives.

My Mrs wants a pair of Mertens, a pair of gippies and a beardy or 2


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 9, 2012)

shingleback, boydes forest dragons, eastern water dragons, GTP, woma, black headed python, common/green tree snake, thorny devil

even though they aren't reptiles: palm cockatoo, blue and gold macaw, green tree frog and a rainforest scorpion


----------

